# Pasta With Seafood Sauce



## Emely333 (May 1, 2011)

Pasta With Seafood Sauce

Ingredients :

8 ounces pasta (spaghetti, linguine, or angel hair)
1 pound assorted California seafood *
TOMATO MIXTURE
1 pound tomatoes, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 cup basil leaves, finely chopped
1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper (or to taste)


Directions :

Boil pasta in large quantity of water until al dente. Drain well. Sauté tomato mixture. Add seafood, then quickly toss with pasta.
Notes:  Assortment may include: calamari, shrimp, crabmeat, lobster, flaked fish. 
(If seafood is raw, cook with tomato mixture. If seafood is cooked, add it to mixture at last minute to heat.)


----------



## nuttig (May 2, 2011)

*My first try a success!*

Just imgine, the first recipe I opened after joining this forum was one for a safood pasta recipe - something I have been thinking about trying for a while. Can't wait to try it

Nuttig


----------



## Malv (May 2, 2011)

Hi

I'm also new to this forum, and have also always wanted to find a good seafood pasta recipe. This looks pretty good, can't wait to try it.

malv


----------



## Emely333 (May 3, 2011)

Malv said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm also new to this forum, and have also always wanted to find a good seafood pasta recipe. This looks pretty good, can't wait to try it.
> 
> malv




Thank you very much hope you will like it and nice to meet you


----------



## Emely333 (May 3, 2011)

nuttig said:


> Just imgine, the first recipe I opened after joining this forum was one for a safood pasta recipe - something I have been thinking about trying for a while. Can't wait to try it
> 
> Nuttig



Hope it will be good for you and let me know how you like it ... Nice day!!!


----------

